# Burris



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Always good to hear of companies that back their products, thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Vortex will give them a run for their money. They have a no excuses guarantee, you could be the original buyer or the fifth, they don't care, they'll treat you right.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I can say Leupold does not cover 
scopes that were in a gun blow up. I don't have a picture of the scope but it didn't do well. I've always wondered if Vortex or Burris would cover something like that.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Did the gun manufacturer pay for a new gun? Oh, I didn't think so.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Glenway it was a custom built smokeless muzzle loader that was double loaded. The action and bolt actually held up great.

Good to know Short I just put my first Vortex on a rifle.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Short said:


> I dropped my Vortex crossfire and bent the front objective and housing. I sent it to Vortex, they sent me a brand new unopened crossfire in exchange. Never asked how it happened or what the reason was. Vortex makes a good product and they stand by it...no matter what model it is.


*Same here---I have 8 vortex scopes all my other brands i've put away---i had one issue with a 2-10-50 vortex I sent it in for repair i asked that if it couldn't be fixed I like to upgrade to the new crossfire II 6x18x44 ill and i would pay the difference--Guess what--4 days later UPS drops off a brand new crossfire II 6x18x44 ill ---No charge from Vortex not even the shipping--no questions asked---any new scopes here will be vortex------sb*


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Those are definitely good warranty service stories. My 2 pairs of binos are Brunton. I bought them because they supported the IBO when it wasn't cool yet. Great warranty and service there too. I had one pair fog on the inside. Sent them in and had a new pair in about 2 weeks. Love them. Good to hear other companies are standing behind their products.


----------

